# Bathroom insulation



## D-DoT (Mar 22, 2009)

im gutting my entire bathroom down to the studs. is there any special type of insulation that i should put behind the walls because currently there is none???
tia


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home located? You will need to know if you require a vapor barrier.

In terms of insulation, you will want to put as high an R-value that you can get in the walls to avoid any condensation issues.

Make sure the bathroom is vented to outside properly as well to control humidity.


----------



## D-DoT (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm located in long island ny. And how do I know if the bathroom is vented properly?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need to get the moisture (i.e. steam) out of the bathroom. This is most effectively done via a mechanical fan.


----------



## D-DoT (Mar 22, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> You need to get the moisture (i.e. steam) out of the bathroom. This is most effectively done via a mechanical fan.


So ur saying I need a fan cut out thru the wall that sucks the air outside? And websites u can recommend so I can see this?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be vented up, through the attic to the roofline.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,689843,00.html


----------



## D-DoT (Mar 22, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Should be vented up, through the attic to the roofline.
> 
> http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,689843,00.html


ok thanks i will look into this.

Does any one know of a program or website i can use to put in the raw dimensions of my bathroom and kinda get a visual of what i want to do? kinda like move objects around to pre plan???


----------

